# FWD in Snow?



## Donna (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, I want to buy a front wheel drive X-Trail; I thought I had it all wrapped up then met an owner who said they're terrible in snow. I asked her about the "snow button" and she said "doesn't work, it gets stuck all the time". So...I've joined this forum to ask you folks...how're you makin' out in the snow?? (I'm Canadian--it's important!!)

thanks Donna


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Donna said:


> Hi, I want to buy a front wheel drive X-Trail; I thought I had it all wrapped up then met an owner who said they're terrible in snow. I asked her about the "snow button" and she said "doesn't work, it gets stuck all the time". So...I've joined this forum to ask you folks...how're you makin' out in the snow?? (I'm Canadian--it's important!!)
> 
> thanks Donna


unless you have tires that arent made for the snow whatsoever, i dont see how it has any more tendency than any other fwd vehicle to get stuck in snow... arent the x-trails also available in 4wd?


----------



## Donna (Mar 16, 2008)

they do come in AWD but I want the FWD for economy and have assumed that they should be ok in snow, esp with the traction button.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

as an owner of a fwd lowered vehicle with sport tires that lives in a bad wintery area, i can tell you that as long as you drive carefully and have snow rated tires for the wintertime, you have a pretty good chance of having a successful winter in your fwd x-trail.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Donna if you're going with a FWD for fuel economy I can tell you there isn't a huge difference. The AWD might be a bit heavier but check out the numbers at 
Fuel Consumption Ratings

There isn't much of a difference. You can drive the X in FWD all you want too as there is a dial to switch from FWD to AWD to 4WD. Which is a feature a lot of SUV's don't have.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

When in AWD mode, the XT is basically running in FWD until it needs the extra grip and the computer tells the rear wheels to kick in. It is not noticeable when driving along.

All I know is (based on my experience), the AWD system on the XT is excellent in snow matched with good winter tires. There is a huge difference between running FWD mode and AWD mode. You will go places in AWD where you would be spinning like crazy in FWD mode. 

My wife tells me she feels totally safe using AWD mode driving during the winter on her long commute to work on snowy roads.

I'm sure AWD would be fine if you upgrade the stock tires to some good winter grips. I run studded winter tires where I live (this is not allowed everywhere in Canada) and the XT is pretty much unstoppable on icey roads.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

no offence but ur friend must be driving like an idiot for an x-trail to get stuck, whether it be FWD or 4WD or not. 

For the past 4 years ive been driving a COROLLA wth snow tires and never got stuck once. Let alone the x-trail got much higher ground clearance. 

He/she either didnt buy snow boots for his/her truck, or thot the x-trail is invincible and tackled a snow mountain.


----------



## Donna (Mar 16, 2008)

no offense taken! this was what I was hoping to hear! Thank you!! There are some very good deals on the SE 4 cyl FWD + they're supposed to get very good mileage overall + they're supposed to be simpler mechanically--all of which appeals to me. But I would hate to make the investment then find out that I have an insufficient vehicle so thought it was worth asking the x-trail community. I appreciate the comments from all!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

An AWD X-Trail is be no means a must for snow. The vast majority of vehicles I see in an around Toronto are 2WD of some sort and the vast majority of those are rolling on so-called all season tires. I'm not saying that's the way to go - my X/T is AWD and I have winter tires on it - BUT you can "get by" w/out AWD just fine. Millions do.
Of the two I think winter tires are more important. They help you go BUT they also help you stop. AWD only does the former and if you're not mindful of that fact can actually get you into trouble by creating a false sense of security.
One thing to consider when thinking FWD in a vehicle like this is resale value. Most people who by an SUV consider 4/AWD to be a must. That's partly why the FWD versions are cheaper - they're less desirable to most.


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a FWD 2005 X-Trail that when equipped with decent snow tires does just fine in the snow. All the 'Snow' button does is adjust the torque to the drive wheels so you can step on the gas and not get instant wheel spin. I haven't gotten stuck yet, that said I also haven't gone looking for 2' snowdrifts to go driving through either.

Previous to the X-Trail I drove a Jeep YJ and 'needed' to use the 4WD maybe 4 times a year in the winter and that is mostly because of its tendency to spin in circles in 2WD when you step on the gas on a slippery road. I didn't see the need to spend the extra for 4WD this time around.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance, but did Nissan actually make FWD X-Trail (non-selectable AWD)? From the many I have seen, selectable AWD comes standard. Maybe someone can clarify this. 
As for the fuel economy, although our X-Trails (Canadian) are a 2.5 litre 4 cylinder (just over 3300 lbs AWD of course), they actually get very good fuel economy. The sad part about this is, they are either 4-speed automatic or 5-speed manual. The 5-speed gets better fuel economy because of the 5th gear (aka cruising gear). If you are comfortable with a clutch, then the manual transmission will be the better option. If you do not feel comfortable enough, with the manual transmission, then the automatic transmission would be the better option. 
Personally, I wish I would have made the better decision and went with the manual transmission. But, I love my X-Trail just the same.

I hope you find the right vehicle. The X-Trail is a good choice, but that choice is your's.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Nissan did make an only FWD model. I think it is the XE trim. I don't know if it was available the year they started with the Bonavistas.


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

In the 2005 models you could get the FWD only in both the XE and SE. Mine is an SE. I'm not sure about the other model years. If I recall it was around a $2500 option to get the AWD but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Donna (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for all the good advice; I haven't purchased yet but still looking and this is really helpful. I"m in southern ON and looing at 2005 and 2006 FWDs 4 cyl automatic SE's. Nice because they have a lot of feature but cheaper because most people want AWD in an SUV (as pointed out earlier in this thread)

Btw, pardon MY ignorance but...what's the difference between AWD and 4WD??

thanks again, Donna


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

awd is usually a system where all 4 wheels are always powered whereas 4wd usually gives you selectability between 2wd and 4wd. i say usually because my mazda is normally a fwd vehicle until the computer decides the rear wheels need power. also, some of the newer vehicles are still called 4wd even though the computer makes the decisions for you.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Donna said:


> thanks for all the good advice; I haven't purchased yet but still looking and this is really helpful. I"m in southern ON and looing at 2005 and 2006 FWDs 4 cyl automatic SE's. Nice because they have a lot of feature but cheaper because most people want AWD in an SUV (as pointed out earlier in this thread)
> 
> Btw, pardon MY ignorance but...what's the difference between AWD and 4WD??
> 
> thanks again, Donna


AWD - Think Audi and Subaru. The power split between the wheels are permenantly set @ 50/50. 

4wd - Generally called the "slip and grip" system....front wheels "slips", rear wheel kicks in to "grip". It's a re-active system to road conditions.

Very honest with you the only reason why someone would prefer 4wd over AWD is because of fuel economy. Since AWD drives in all 4 wheels all the time, its fuel consumption is bad. Take the Subaru Impreza for example, compact sedan, but the fuel consumption is the same as the big and heavy x-trail. 
4wd vechicle have a tendency to oversteer when cornering in snow since there is a sudden power transfer to the rear wheels. I've had a couple of scary moments before, but AWD will not have this problem since the power split is not variable. It's much more stable. 
If $$$ is not a concern, go test drive an AWD vechicle and u'll never turn back to 4wd. 

In conclusion......4wd is the poor man's alternative for AWD.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I disagree with that.
I think this is more accurate (taken from answerbag.com):

_"Different manufacturers implement these differently, so you have to research the vehicles that interest you, but typically (please don't give me negatives on atypical application) ...

Most 4WD has a transfer case that always drives the rear axle and allows the driver to engage the front axle using a second gear-shift lever. Traditional 4WD does not allow the front and rear axle to turn at different speeds. It is not recommended to use 4WD on good roads, where you need the front and rear to turn at different speeds around corners. Instead, use 2WD on the transfer case gear selector. Some models may have a system with a front/rear differential, or some other means of allowing this - but it is typically unsafe to corner fast on a good surface with 4WD engaged - there is some chance you could lose control or roll over. Many 4WD systems do not allow you to engage 4WD while driving - you must stop the vehicle, and sometimes get out to engage locking hubs.

AWD typically means that both the front and rear axles are always driven (though some models may have a single-axle-driven mode) and there is some mechanism (differential, viscous coupling, computer-controlled clutch...) that allows them to turn at different speeds so you don't scrub off your tires or lose control turning corners on roads with good traction.

By the way, if the axles use a conventional differential, as soon as you start to lose traction, you really only have one wheel on each axle driven as the power will go to the wheel on each axle with the least resistance. To get maximum off-road traction, you need a limited-slip or positive-traction style differential." _


----------

